# Motenergy ME1718



## brev01 (Nov 9, 2018)

I was also curious myself, so I did some digging and found out that this motor was designed to be used for a student competition called MotoStudent where university teams design and construct motorcycles. So right off the bat this motor already sounds amazing especially for how small and powerful it is and the fact it was used for an automotive purpose. https://www.facebook.com/206163802735729/photos/a.583948178290621/1574623115889784/?type=1&theater


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

brev01 said:


> I was also curious myself, so I did some digging and found out that this motor was designed to be used for a student competition called MotoStudent where university teams design and construct motorcycles. So right off the bat this motor already sounds amazing especially for how small and powerful it is and the fact it was used for an automotive purpose. https://www.facebook.com/206163802735729/photos/a.583948178290621/1574623115889784/?type=1&theater


That isn't the same ME1718. That's a relabeled ME1507 motor from Motenergy.

The 1718 from Motenergy, found on Thunderstruck's website, is a newer motor. I don't know if there's files for Sevcon yet, I can ask. I do know that Thunderstruck has it working with the Curtis pretty well. Good package for ~$1500.


----------



## Mandres (Sep 20, 2018)

That does look like a bargain, but compared to the 1507 the specs seem a little light? For something like a scooter or trail bike it might be a great choice. I want the full 450-500 amp eyeball-sucking torque rush for my street bike so I'm looking at the ME1507 and Sevcon6


----------

